

Ask HN:  Will work for student loan payments? - anony11111

Just a question.  I'm a web programmer, but need to seriously start making some extra cash to pay off my student loans.  If a third party were to pay some or part of my loans, what implications are there tax-wise? (or otherwise).   Would I still need to pay the extra %10-%40 of the paid part as income tax?  (which would then defeat the purpose of such an arrangement.)<p>Anyone ever done something like this before?
======
allwein
Yes, you'd still own taxes on this, since it's considered income. The only way
you're going to skirt the tax laws is if you get paid under the table, and
whoever's paying you is willing to risk not sending you a 1099 form. Your best
bet for this is by finding smaller jobs from Mom & Pop shops.

